# Naruto Forums Pilot Pokemon Tournament



## Yung Dio (Jan 5, 2018)

Hey everyone.
Some time ago, I posted a thread seeing if anyone would be interested if I were to host a series of Pokemon tournaments ().

I will explain how these tournaments will go:
Every battle will take place on the Pokemon Showdown simulator (). a) it records battles which can be linked onto the forum; b) it allows for accessibility to those who may not have the games but still want to play and c) it's quicker for people to team-build.
I will be holding leaderboards to make this a bit more competitive. Prizes may be included once the 1st actual tournament starts (think of this one as a dummy one to see how things go).

Now for the actual tournament 
For this tournament, as it is a pilot tour, we will be playing Battle Factory. For those that do not know what that is, Pokemon Showdown randomises the players' teams, balances them and gives them viable movesets. I would do random battles but I thought this would be more fair . This will be a single elimination tournament. There will be a third place play-off.

Players: 
*Spoiler*: __ 




1. @Yung Dio
2. @Priscilla
3. @Charlotte D. Kurisu
4. @Packard
5. @Haruka Katana  (i love your name)
6. @Serene Grace
7. @Alaude
8. @Aduro 
9. @Atlantic Storm




Round 1 replays:
*Spoiler*: __ 




Charlotte D. Kurisu vs Packard: 




Tagging players that showed interest: @White Wolf @Nep Nep @Baba @Charlotte D. Kurisu @Utopia Realm @Zatch Braff @Pandamonium

If you would like to join, comment down below and I will add you to the player list and then decide who plays who.

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Katou (Jan 5, 2018)

I'll join...as long as there's a rule about us using only Gen 1-4 Pokemon and Poke Moves

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jan 5, 2018)

I'm not sure if I want to join but I'll summon people that plays this.

@Blu-ray @Hussain @Packard

Reactions: Informative 1 | Useful 2


----------



## Baba (Jan 5, 2018)

I'm not good at making teams

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Katou (Jan 5, 2018)

also .. can we ban Legendary?


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jan 5, 2018)

Yung Dio said:


> I would do  but I thought this would be more fair . This will be a single elimination tournament. There will be a third place play-off.


when you do random battles do you mean we use randomized teams or we have to make a pokemon team?


----------



## Yung Dio (Jan 5, 2018)

Priscilla said:


> also .. can we ban Legendary?


Battle Factory means they randomise the teams but they balance them and make them fair, so you're not gonna see Lugia's and Kyogre's running around.


Haruka Katana said:


> when you do random battles do you mean we use randomized teams or we have to make a pokemon team?


We're gonna be using teams randomised by Pokemon Showdown.


----------



## Trojan (Jan 5, 2018)

I set all of my teams for "anything goes". Don't like the restrictions. Most of my teams do not have legendaries tho as I prefer not to use them as much as I could. 

Also, what type of battles are they going to be? Singles, doubles, or triples?


----------



## Katou (Jan 5, 2018)

i like it...random and no legendary..


----------



## Yung Dio (Jan 5, 2018)

Hussain said:


> I set all of my teams for "anything goes". Don't like the restrictions. Most of my teams do not have legendaries tho as I prefer not to use them as much as I could.
> 
> Also, what type of battles are they going to be? Singles, doubles, or triples?


Singles


----------



## Nep Nep (Jan 5, 2018)

Gonna pass on this one.

I battle because I like testing my teams.

Good luck to this tournaments participants though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 5, 2018)

Sign me up. But do note that my timezone sucks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Packard (Jan 5, 2018)

Haruka Katana said:


> I'm not sure if I want to join but I'll summon people that plays this.
> 
> @Blu-ray @Hussain @Packard


I can join but I'm not good at making teams

*Spoiler*: __ 



Plus if I get @Hussain he'll bully me

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Packard (Jan 5, 2018)

Also I'll tag @Serene Grace  because he likes to play too

Reactions: Friendly 3


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jan 5, 2018)

Packard said:


> I can join but I'm not good at making teams
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


OP say we're using the randomize teams so you don't have to build one.

If you guys join I'll join , but my timeslot is limited too.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Packard (Jan 5, 2018)

Haruka Katana said:


> OP say we're using the randomize teams so you don't have to build one.
> 
> If you guys join I'll join , but my timeslot is limited too.


Well, so I can join as well 

*Spoiler*: __ 



Please none of my opponents will be able to get Xerneas


----------



## Packard (Jan 5, 2018)

@Ignition @Rali @Alaude do you guys want to join too?


----------



## Serene Grace (Jan 5, 2018)

sign me up

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Alaude (Jan 5, 2018)

Since it's Battle Factory I'll join too :]

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Courier Six (Jan 5, 2018)

Packard said:


> @Ignition @Rali @Alaude do you guys want to join too?


Join what?
Edit: Oh 
Well, I don't think I have the time so probably not.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Packard (Jan 5, 2018)

@Fusion you'll join us too?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jan 5, 2018)

Yung Dio said:


> 5. @Haruka Katana (i love your name)


why thank you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yung Dio (Jan 6, 2018)

I will start this when we get at least 1 more player.



Haruka Katana said:


> why thank you


Best Opening

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Aduro (Jan 6, 2018)

I'm happy to join. But my timezone is GMT and my work hours are all over the place so I might need some notice for when we can schedule a match.


----------



## Yung Dio (Jan 6, 2018)

Aduro said:


> I'm happy to join. But my timezone is GMT and my work hours are all over the place so I might need some notice for when we can schedule a match.


That's fine, we can sort something out. I'm GMT mysef.


----------



## Yung Dio (Jan 7, 2018)

Round 1:
@Charlotte D. Kurisu vs @Packard
@Serene Grace vs @Alaude
@Priscilla vs @Yung Dio
@Haruka Katana vs @Aduro

If you missed out on sign ups, let me know before the end of the round and I can fit you in (if there's only 1 of you, you get a by. If there are more, I'll match you up). If there are any questions about anything, let me know  Have fun and contact your opponent.

Post your replays in the thread.

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jan 7, 2018)

wokay 

Also @Hussain  too bad you didnt join!


----------



## Trojan (Jan 7, 2018)

Hakuna Matata said:


> wokay
> 
> Also @Hussain  too bad you didnt join!


I prefer double/triple battles. Also, my luck sucks, and it's rather obvious how it will turn out with randoms for me.

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jan 7, 2018)

Hussain said:


> I prefer double/triple battles. Also, my luck sucks, and it's rather obvious how it will turn out with randoms for me.


you coward

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 7, 2018)

@Packard when's good for you fam?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 7, 2018)

Hussain said:


> I prefer double/triple battles. Also, my luck sucks, and it's rather obvious how it will turn out with randoms for me.



Cool story bro. Stop ducking.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Packard (Jan 8, 2018)

Hussain said:


> I prefer double/triple battles. Also, my luck sucks, and it's rather obvious how it will turn out with randoms for me.


Randoms are da besto 


Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> @Packard when's good for you fam?


Oh well 
I'll be able to be online only at afternoon today, like 4-5 PM (AMST/Amazon Summertime)


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 8, 2018)

Packard said:


> Randoms are da besto
> 
> Oh well
> I'll be able to be online only at afternoon today, like 4-5 PM (AMST/Amazon Summertime)



What's that in human time?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Packard (Jan 8, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> What's that in human time?


----------



## Packard (Jan 8, 2018)

@Charlotte D. Kurisu I'm here


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 8, 2018)

Packard said:


> @Charlotte D. Kurisu I'm here



Shit man. I gotta split for now. We'll do this shit tomorrow.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Packard (Jan 8, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Shit man. I gotta split for now. We'll do this shit tomorrow.


Okay 
Sorry for my busy schedule

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Yung Dio (Jan 8, 2018)

@Priscilla when you good to go?


----------



## Xeogran (Jan 8, 2018)

Is it too late to join this?


----------



## Packard (Jan 8, 2018)

Xeogran said:


> Is it too late to join this?


A bit, I guess....


----------



## Alaude (Jan 8, 2018)

Couldn't find battle factory for gen 7  

We had our battle with Cherry using Gen 6 battle factory, both of us were okay with it so I hope this was fine. 

Here's the replay:



*Spoiler*: _Winner, spoiler tagged in case someone actually wants to watch it without knowing_ 




Me.


----------



## Katou (Jan 8, 2018)

Yung Dio said:


> @Priscilla when you good to go?


is it time? 
I'm usually good at this hour


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jan 9, 2018)

Good luck all


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jan 9, 2018)

Alaude said:


> Couldn't find battle factory for gen 7
> 
> We had our battle with Cherry using Gen 6 battle factory, both of us were okay with it so I hope this was fine.
> 
> ...


Congratz 


@Serene Grace why???

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Aduro (Jan 9, 2018)

My match with Haruka. Came down to about 14% of one mon's HP.

*Spoiler*: __ 




Had planned that destiny bond like 4 turns in advance and this bastard hits toxic LOL. Well played. Virizion nearly swept me too. Had to toxic stall a sweeper and nearly sacked my best pokemon doing it. Luck was pretty even too. 1 focus miss and one scald burn.
Still, 1/0 win.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jan 9, 2018)

Aduro said:


> My match with Haruka. Came down to about 14% of one mon's HP.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



I did a few fatal mistakes like totally forgetting this dumbass Gastrodon has that water ability. And that accelgor is fast as shit 

Anyways good game and congratz .


----------



## Packard (Jan 9, 2018)

@Charlotte D. Kurisu I'm here

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Packard (Jan 9, 2018)

Aduro said:


> My match with Haruka. Came down to about 14% of one mon's HP.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...





Haruka Katana said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whoa, awesome match you had guys 
As expected from two excelent players

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Katou (Jan 9, 2018)

I didn't know it was already going down  
Nice game ..

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 9, 2018)

Packard said:


> @Charlotte D. Kurisu I'm here



You wanna do this now or in 2-3 hours?


----------



## Packard (Jan 9, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> You wanna do this now or in 2-3 hours?


What's better for you?
I'll be able to be on for the more 2 hours yet


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 9, 2018)

Packard said:


> What's better for you?
> I'll be able to be on for the more 2 hours yet



We're both here now. let's do it. 

User: kurisu17

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 9, 2018)

PS: If I lose I'm shutting this whole thing down.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Packard (Jan 9, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> We're both here now. let's do it.
> 
> User: kurisu17





Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> PS: If I lose I'm shutting this whole thing down.


Okay


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 9, 2018)

Packard and I goin down.


----------



## Packard (Jan 9, 2018)

Well the whole thing will not turn down


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 9, 2018)

Kurisu vs. Packard




*Spoiler*: __ 




GG @Packard, I had the team advantage I think

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Packard (Jan 9, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Kurisu vs. Packard
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Idk, I got nervous tbh, so I forgot some type advantages lel
Anyway GG, you play very well

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 9, 2018)

Alaude said:


> Here's the replay:


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 9, 2018)

Packard said:


> Well the whole thing will not turn down



I was joking I swear.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jan 9, 2018)

Congratz @Packard

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Packard (Jan 9, 2018)

Haruka Katana said:


> Congratz @Packard


Lel, no I lost. That replay is a friendly match between me and @Alaude

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 9, 2018)

Is it too late to play?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 9, 2018)

Xeogran said:


> Is it too late to join this?



you and @Atlantic Storm can match up, yeah?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 9, 2018)

I think we had a match before, a few years ago. Leon, do you remember who won?


----------



## Xeogran (Jan 9, 2018)

That was such a long time ago, no idea


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 9, 2018)

Let's assume I won, then.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jan 9, 2018)

Packard said:


> Lel, no I lost. That replay is a friendly match between me and @Alaude


Oh I see

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Nep Nep (Jan 10, 2018)

Now let's get a real tier in this bitch OP @~@


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 10, 2018)

Nep Nep said:


> Now let's get a real tier in this bitch OP @~@



Let us finish this tourney first.


----------



## Nep Nep (Jan 10, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Let us finish this tourney first.



Oh it's not done? We need something to keep track of this.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 10, 2018)

Nep Nep said:


> Oh it's not done? We need something to keep track of this.



Best I can offer is a bracket drawn in MS Paint


----------



## Nep Nep (Jan 10, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Best I can offer is a bracket drawn in MS Paint



Do it.


----------



## Yung Dio (Jan 10, 2018)

Priscilla said:


> is it time?
> I'm usually good at this hour


Sorry haha. What time are you free?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 10, 2018)

Nep Nep said:


> Do it.



Well played.


----------



## Katou (Jan 10, 2018)

Yung Dio said:


> Sorry haha. What time are you free?


So who am i playing against?


----------



## Yung Dio (Jan 10, 2018)

Priscilla said:


> So who am i playing against?


Me! @Priscilla I'm Diophantine on Showdown


----------



## Yung Dio (Jan 10, 2018)

@Atlantic Storm and @Xeogran you guys can play each other for the 1st round


----------



## Katou (Jan 10, 2018)

Yung Dio said:


> Me! @Priscilla I'm Diophantine on Showdown


Yea.. Something came up.. So we have to postpone it.. Im good in the morning.. Maybe 8 hours from now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yung Dio (Jan 14, 2018)

@White Wolf is that you in GSPL? 

OT: @Priscilla when is good for you?


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 14, 2018)

Yung Dio said:


> @White Wolf is that you in GSPL?


GSPL?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 14, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> GSPL?


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 14, 2018)

> GSPC

not 
> GSPL


Wew and I thought you could read Zatch

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 14, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> > GSPC
> 
> not
> > GSPL
> ...



GSPL is how Gujarat State Petronet Ltd is listed in the stock markets.

FOOL


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 14, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> GSPL is how Gujarat State Petronet Ltd is listed in the stock markets.
> 
> FOOL


The corporation disagrees with you and the stock market is a fraud. Stay woke


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 14, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> The corporation disagrees with you and the stock market is a fraud. Stay woke



I slept for many hours, and that's the plan!


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 14, 2018)

Zatch Braff said:


> I slept for many hours, and that's the plan!


Enough time to PM me

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jan 15, 2018)

So is this still going on? lol


----------



## Yung Dio (Jan 15, 2018)

Haruka Katana said:


> So is this still going on? lol


Yep. People (myself included) just need to get their matches done.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jan 15, 2018)

Yung Dio said:


> Yep. People (myself included) just need to get their matches done.


alright, cool


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 15, 2018)

Why are we still in round 1?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nep Nep (Jan 16, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Why are we still in round 1?



Hurry up nerds 8U

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nep Nep (Jan 21, 2018)

Lol I made this guy mad with my experimental Ice RU team o.o



Barely won this one.



I was ballsy and took my RU ice team into monotype.



(Articuno fight is booooorrrrinnnng)


----------



## Yung Dio (Jan 22, 2018)

Sorry I'm late... Been real busy in the last 2 days

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------

